# Ragdoll/Bengal mix ?



## Mrsspanner33 (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi I would like some advice please. My husband brought home a kitten that we believe to be a ragdoll / Bengal cross. Before anyone warns me about backyard breeders I have already sounded him out about this. He saw both parents and didn’t buy her as a pure breed, he visited her twice before bringing her home for my 50th birthday as a surprise and the breeders didn’t try and pass her of as a pure breed. I had a mixed breed Siamese that lived Happily for 15 years and am familiar with cat/ kitten care. I have taken her to the vets and she appears to be healthy. She is just over 10 weeks and has had her first set of vaccinations with the booster due on 2nd September and I have had her microchipped. My question is whether she will be an indoor cat due to the ragdoll part of her or if she may be able to go outside?
Please see attached pictures, Mum is the Bengal ? And Dad is the Ragdoll? The other pictures are of Yoko our kitten at 8wks and 9wks.
Thank you in advance for any help it is much appreciated.
Lynda


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Mrsspanner33 and welcome 

She's a very cute little kitten. . If it were me I would only let her outside (once older and spayed) into a cat proofed garden, or a cat enclosure.  There is the issue of her safety - e.g. the risk of such a pretty cat being stolen for one thing.

There is a pinned thread on these boards in which members have posted their experiences of building outdoor enclosures or having their gardens cat proofed. You may find it helpful to read.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-runs-cat-proofed-gardens.211361/


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Yoko is a very cute little girlie but I have to wonder why in heavens name anyone would mix a Ragdoll and a Bengal  They are at opposite ends of the cat spectrum although that said I would definitely question whether either parent is what they are claimed to be .
As for allowing outdoor access I wouldn't but then I wouldn't allow free roaming regardless of breed type or looks . it just isn't safe out there for free roaming animals.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Very pretty!

If it's easy enough for you to keep her indoors then I would choose that option.

If you're planning on insuring her, I would strongly advise that you don't state she is a Bengal/Ragdoll cross. You can legitimately state no known breed/domestic long/shorthair as you can't be sure what her breeding is.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Although she wasn't sold as a pure bred she is nevertheless from a BYB. No-one in their right minds would mix Bengals & Ragdolls for a variety of reasons, nor would they let a kitten leave at the age you got her at. If the second photo is the Bengal it's not - see the white foot? Bengals don't have those. 

I would advise all cats regardless of breed (or not) are either indoor only, or have a catio or (best) an escape-proof garden.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

i would echo what has been said above, gorgeous kitten, but neither parent is what they are claimed to be. And also agree about trying to cat proof the garden or build a catio for her safety and your peace of mind.


----------



## MumOfKintyre (Jun 5, 2020)

I would advise against anyone buying a cat who was part ragdoll, the hcm risk is ridiculously high. She is beautiful but is a moggy. The people you bought her from although may have seemed nice care not one jot about their animals. One it's a ridiculous mix and two nobody should breed cats unless they are registered to do so.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

MumOfKintyre said:


> <snip>
> nobody should breed cats unless they are registered to do so.


If only, but it's totally unenforceable


----------



## MumOfKintyre (Jun 5, 2020)

@OrientalSlave it is awful though isn't it? I'm constantly seeing (on mumsnet) people posting photos of their kitten/cat asking what breed and getting irate when I comment a moggy. Or people posting pictures of their new 8wk old 'ragdoll' and not understanding the implications of buying from these people. It is so frustrating. They are ruining the breed because people are buying these cut price kittens and thus preventing certain breeds going forward. If people want a cat of a certain breed they should pay for a genuine pedigree.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The bizarre thing is that people are often paying more for a 'ragdoll' than for a Ragdoll.


----------



## MumOfKintyre (Jun 5, 2020)

Definitely! I paid (3 years back) £550 for my registered ragdoll and I've seen unregistered sold for close to £1000. I've even seen 'half ragdoll' sold for more than I paid. I've got a Norwegian forest kitten who is now 4.5mnths I paid £650 I've seen people passing off any old semi long haired moggy kitten as a nfc when it clearly isn't because of the characteristics of the breed. Makes me so angry.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

MumOfKintyre said:


> If people want a cat of a certain breed they should pay for a genuine pedigree.


It's very frustrating. Many just don't care about bybs, underage kittens.

Not sure why breeders needing to be registered would be 'totally unenforceable' when its done in other countries outside the UK.
No system is perfect but has to start somewhere.

Breeders also need to be responsible and ESN to ensure their kittens never land in the hands of byb.


----------



## MumOfKintyre (Jun 5, 2020)

I think going forward many breeders are going to have to neuter before the kittens go to their new homes. You can easily see then the people who want a pedigree cat for love of the breed and people who have other ideas. If this had been offered to me I definitely would have jumped at the chance of not going through the spay operation. My female ragdoll was a nightmare she was so distressed at the vets they wanted to observe her overnight (she just hates the vets) I cried the whole way home with her terrified she was going to die. Then she was hyper and wouldn't leave the scar or stop leaping everywhere we resorted to putting her in a healing suit thing. I'm glad I have a male kitten this time as it's a less invasive procedure (I bloody hope). 
I just looked on pets4homes and it seems every moggy is part something or other just to bump the prices up to something extortionate. As for a certain instagram person who is letting her unregistered male out to stud, she didn't reply to me when I asked if these kittens are genuine ragdolls yet she is asking around £800.


----------



## Olivia Needham (Nov 21, 2020)

We are looking at getting a cat that also claims it’s part Ragdoll part Bengal - we didn’t want a pedigree, but couldn’t help notice this is the same Dad picture as we have on our advert? Also could be the same Mum - what’s your sellers name? She has told us it’s her first litter, not registered, and is charging £650 a kitten, would be interested to find out if this is the real deal!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Olivia Needham said:


> We are looking at getting a cat that also claims it's part Ragdoll part Bengal - we didn't want a pedigree, but couldn't help notice this is the same Dad picture as we have on our advert? Also could be the same Mum - what's your sellers name? She has told us it's her first litter, not registered, and is charging £650 a kitten, would be interested to find out if this is the real deal!


Please, either get a pukka registered pedigree or a genuine moggie, not a cross bred of two breeds that have quite a lot of genetic heart problems that costs as much as some registered pedigrees.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Olivia Needham said:


> We are looking at getting a cat that also claims it's part Ragdoll part Bengal - we didn't want a pedigree, but couldn't help notice this is the same Dad picture as we have on our advert? Also could be the same Mum - what's your sellers name? She has told us it's her first litter, not registered, and is charging £650 a kitten, would be interested to find out if this is the real deal!


Omg based on that please don't!! You could get a nice pedigree from a registered breeder for less than that, and have peace of mind that it will be a healthy, well adjusted kitten!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Olivia Needham said:


> We are looking at getting a cat that also claims it's part Ragdoll part Bengal - we didn't want a pedigree, but couldn't help notice this is the same Dad picture as we have on our advert? Also could be the same Mum - what's your sellers name? She has told us it's her first litter, not registered, and is charging £650 a kitten, would be interested to find out if this is the real deal!


Please don't put more money into these scammers pockets. Not to mention the heartbreak you are likely to face, since the odds are poor that this kitten will be healthy.


----------



## Olivia Needham (Nov 21, 2020)

I'm almost certain this is the same breeder that has told me its their first litter! It's heartbreaking because you want to make sure that kitten has a good home.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Olivia Needham said:


> I'm almost certain this is the same breeder that has told me its their first litter! It's heartbreaking because you want to make sure that kitten has a good home.


All you are doing is making sure that "breeder" makes more kittens, creating more suffering. "Saving" one at the expense of countless others. Please, either settle on a specific breed and find a reputable responsible ethical breeder, or go to a rescue or shelter, either general or breed specific. Don't put more money into these people's pickets, so they will just keep on..


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Olivia Needham said:


> I'm almost certain this is the same breeder that has told me its their first litter! It's heartbreaking because you want to make sure that kitten has a good home.


And as far as I can gather it's not their first litter - they are telling fibs to try to sell their kittens more easily. Don't fall for it.


----------

